# 6 mm BB AT 33 Feet



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Using a blowgun and a 6 mm BB at 33 feet.


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

Nice shooting!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

cool shooting my friend~Love to watch your video's~gives me insperation for shooting~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Way to go, TF!!! Once again you demonstrate that it is not always a bad thing to be full of hot air .... :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

Hope you hand is healing so you can get back to the slingshot before long.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Nice!!!!!


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Excellent precision!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks guys. I enjoy the challenge of the blowgun almost as much a the slingshot. Kind of limited to my lung capacity unlike latex rubber.


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

WOW...that's impressive !


----------



## jonathanfv (Aug 29, 2012)

That's what I call precision!  What kind of dart were you shooting? A bamboo one?


----------



## JUSTJOB (Dec 26, 2013)

You are a most excellent shot with that blowgun! Praying your hand heals quickly and completely!

BTW. I love your catch box setup! Pretty cool!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

The backstop is a 50 gallon plastic drum with t-shirts hung inside. Works great for blowguns and slingshots. Will last forever!


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

You know what would be pretty cool... and I know you can do it because you already done much more difficult (matches in the PP contest)... and that is to set up like 5 bbs on pinheads and then shoot them off one after another consecutively.


----------

